# Opinions on Bridgestone RB1?



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

I am looking at a 2000 RB1 as a rain bike or a SS, but I can't find much info on durability, ride quality, craftmanship, etc.; is that because they are trash? Thanks.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

mdehner said:


> I am looking at a 2000 RB1 as a rain bike or a SS, but I can't find much info on durability, ride quality, craftmanship, etc.; is that because they are trash? Thanks.



You may want to look into the age of the bike. It seems to me Bridgestone stopped making the RB-1 some time back, like in '94 or something. I haven't seen them out for a while. That being said, the RB-1 is a very nice bike and still coveted by some for it's ride qualities.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i wanna say bridgstone stopped making rb-# bikes a while ago. 

i have my little brother's 1987 RB3. not as nice a tubeset as the RB1, but the ride is very nice. it has held up quite well, but most of its life from 1990-2003 was spent hanging in a garage. this past winter i used it in the trainer, then built up the frame as a flatbar road bike for my wife.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bridgstones may have been one of the most*

under rated bikes I have ever seen. Good quality, solid construction. If the RB-1 is in good shape you would do well. I agree though it is probably an older bike than 2000.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fordy said:


> under rated bikes I have ever seen. Good quality, solid construction. If the RB-1 is in good shape you would do well. I agree though it is probably an older bike than 2000.


To be honest, having built up my fair share when working in shops in the 80s and 90s I'd say B-stones were cool, but are now overhyped and overated--what made them cool was that they stuck with steel, lugs, had good colors and decent geometry, but they were nothing special in terms of quality at any particular price point, and other than sticking with thumb shifters and round c-rings on the mtbs, I thought their parts specs were lame. The RB1 is a decent quality steel frame, though. Nothing too special.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Classic road geometry.*

I met a few Bridgestone RB-1s in the early 90s. Grant Peterson of Rivendell was the genius behind the RB-1. It was lugged steel, Tange CR-MO, relaxed angles, long top tube, a classic of road bike design, imitating a long tradition of bikes built for stage racing over less than perfect roads.

Some models had a flat fork crown, which allows the forks to bend front to back to absorb shocks, but holds the wheel very stiff laterally, as in descending and cornering. Together with the lugs and classic small diameter tubing, this adds up to a comfortable yet responsive ride. It has fender eyelets and clearance for 32C tires. What a great way to commute!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Everyman's ride.*



Henry Chinaski said:


> To be honest, having built up my fair share when working in shops in the 80s and 90s I'd say B-stones were cool, but are now overhyped and overated--what made them cool was that they stuck with steel, lugs, had good colors and decent geometry, but they were nothing special in terms of quality at any particular price point, and other than sticking with thumb shifters and round c-rings on the mtbs, I thought their parts specs were lame. The RB1 is a decent quality steel frame, though. Nothing too special.


Grant Peterson hyped this bike as everyman's ride. He spec'd functional components, but of mid-range quality, to get the price of the bike down to entry level buyers. This bike was Grant's first offering of what became the Rivendell philosophy of "the manual bike," not a racer for weight weenies, but an everyday travelling bike, a supreme mastery of man and machine in a state of self-sufficiency, taking on the world. Not just hanging in the pack.


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*I've got an RB2*

I picked mine up for less than USD100. A steal? Like the rest have said, it is a solid bike, nothing special, just solid. I read somewhere in it's haydays, people were winning the most stage races in the US on it. I don't know what that actually equates to.

It is now my commuter and there is nothing to fault it with. The components are original, and like everyone else have said, nothing special. They work. Something to note are the rear dropout spacing being compatible with current hubs so if you wanted to upgrade anything, it shouldn't be a problem.

Ciao,
Sean


----------



## crosstrained (Sep 9, 2003)

I rode a 1993 RB-1 for a few years and thought it was a very nice handling bike. Wish I still had it sometimes! If you can get one in nice shape , go for it.


----------



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

*Bridegstone RB-1*



mdehner said:


> I am looking at a 2000 RB1 as a rain bike or a SS, but I can't find much info on durability, ride quality, craftmanship, etc.; is that because they are trash? Thanks.


Hi mdehner,

Bridgestone stopped producing bikes in 1994. I have for sale one of the last RB-1's made. Yellow, full Shimano 600 group, new tires and is in great shape. If you are still interested in one please e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send photos, etc..

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## LargeGrey (May 23, 2010)

My 1989 RB2 is an excellent bike. Over the years I have upgraded where it counts and left as is where it works. Now in Austin, I have hills so added a triple crank and new Xero wheels with 8-speed rear hub. This is a great bike. BTW the RB2 has the same great frame as the RB1. 

If you want a good build, get either frame to start.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

I rode a 1991 RB-1 for over 13 years and 50k miles, in all conditions, including off-road and crits. I loved that bike. It is the perfect frame for what you are looking for (assuming it fits). Slap a Rolls on it and you are good to go.

um, never mind. just saw how old this thread is...


----------



## Mr. Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got no experience with Bridgestone RB's, but I've still got the Bridgestone MB3 that I used to race on, and lots of guys in my old MTB club rode Bridgestones, too. Really, really, nice steel frames. Well engineered and constructed, and I can't imagine that their RB's would be any different. If I found a used RB1 (or RB2 or RB3) for a good price, in good condition, and in my size, I'd snap it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow a 6 year thread dredge. Nice loooking RB-1 on ebay at the moment, it's all original. http://cgi.ebay.com/Bridgestone-RB-...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item335d5b2b10


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice looking frame but there was other high/medium quality frame sets from far east during that period as I remember it. Cool Yes but nothing else.
The components you could throw in the bin, and you could buy a nice steel frame for the same money from Bob Jackson for example.

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/p...d=487&osCsid=7ff5b7b1d237b87a7f74cb3ce8ec49b2


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

So why the bump of a 6 year old post? Thanks, Large Grey for ths spam.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to have an RB-1 and I'm actually in the process of getting it back from the guy I sold it to.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Fordy said:


> Bridgstones may have been one of the most under rated bikes I have ever seen. Good quality, solid construction. If the RB-1 is in good shape you would do well. I agree though it is probably an older bike than 2000.


IMO, they're the exact oppisite. Personally, I think they're one of the most overrated bikes out there. Not that they're bad, they're not. They just command more attention than they deserve for what they are. A similar vintage Paramount is a much better designed bike. And probably cost the same or less.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got my old RB-1 back.


----------



## LargeGrey (May 23, 2010)

Peanya said:


> So why the bump of a 6 year old post? Thanks, Large Grey for ths spam.



You are so very welcome. again.


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheldon Brown said:

Bridgestone Bicycles


----------



## LargeGrey (May 23, 2010)

*RB2 keeps on ticking*



Richard L said:


> Sheldon Brown said:
> 
> Bridgestone Bicycles



Nice quote linked above. Regarding the RB2: "_The RB-2 had the same geometry as the RB-1, but with slightly less expensive tubing and considerably less expensive parts_." 


I bought my RB2 in 1989 and have maintained it ever since. I was in my 20s and now at 56 still ride it occasionally as a commuter bike or on training rides. Noted that the tubing was less expensive. Note also that my original brake calipers, shifters, and derailleurs are still in use and work flawlessly. The seat still feels good too. This bike is an old friend I'll never sell.

Lately I spend more time touring on a Surly Disk Trucker or Bikepacking on a Marin Pine Mountain 2. _*Steel is real.*_


----------

